

Facebook Wants to Supply Your Internet Driver's License - Trey-Jackson
http://www.technologyreview.com/web/27027/

======
thmzlt
The difference is that I can get my driver's license from any state. I can
even use my passport from my home country as a driver's license for
identification purposes.

